#  Ernährung >   Hilfe, nehme rasant zu >

## Grottenolm

Hallo liebe Leute 
Ich komme mit einer großen sorge zu euch. Ich nehme in der letzten Zeit wirklich viel zu. Um das ganze zu erklären muss ich etwas ausholen:
Mein Spitzengewicht war im Jahr 2007 135kg auf 1,85 Körpergröße. Ich bekam dann die Weisheitszähne raus und da ich über eine Woche kaum essen konnte, habe ich 5 Kilo abgenommen. Davon angespornt gelang es mir, meine Ernährung derartig radikal umzustellen (allgemein weniger, fettärmer, kaum noch Fleisch, mehr Gemüse, nix süßes mehr), dass ich innerhalb von 3 Monaten noch 10 Kilo abnahm, also runter auf 120 Kilo. Danach ging eine Weile erstmal gar nichts mehr, mit Weihnachten haben sich wohl wieder versteckte Fehler eingeschlichen. Ich hab hin und wieder mal Anläufe geschafft, bin dann runter auf 115 Kilo (in relativ langer Zeit) und kurzzeitig, sogar runter auf 110. Und dann gings wieder hoch. Ich wog dann kurze Zeit später wieder 113 Kilo, was ich verkraften konnte. Dann aber, ohne dass ich irgendwelche massiven Ernährungssünden hatte (hab mich zwar nicht unbedingt diättauglich ernährt, aber auch jetzt nicht mega ungesund), wog ich plötzlich 115 kilo, am nächsten fast 117, dann 120 innerhalb einer Woche. 
Ich war dann so frustriert, dass ich gar keine Lust mehr auf Sport und aufs Essen achten hatte. Hab mich dann auch nicht mehr gewogen, sondern nur noch mit dem Maßband gemessen. Vor 10 Tagen hab ich dann wieder angefangen mich zusammenzureissen und es ging super. Hab vor allem Gemüse und Milchprodukte gegessen. Bin dann auch runter auf 115,5 Kilo, was mich natürlich riesig gefreut hat.
Und dann fings wieder an. Am Wochenende hatten wir eine Grillfeier, auf der ich zwar mehr als üblich, aber für mein Ermessen nicht wirklich viel gegessen habe (2 Hähnchenschnitzel und 3 Portionen Bohnensalat über den ganzen Tag verteilt). Am Tag drauf warens dann 2 Brötchen zum Frühstück und abends eine Tiefkühlpizza. Als ich Montag auf der Waage stand, wog ich 117,6 Kilo. Mich hat fast der Schlag getroffen, aber es ging noch weiter. Mittlerweile wieder voll frustriert stand mir gestern nicht der Nerv nach gesund, darum gabs abends ein ausgedehntes Brötchenessen. Heute morgen steig ich auf die Waage und wiege 120,3 Kilo. 
Und jetzt, lieber durchhaltender Leser, bin ich einfach nur fertig mit der Welt. Wie kann ich innerhalb von 4 Tagen fast 5 Kilo zunehmen? Ist ja jetzt nicht so, als hätte ich mein Frühstück, Mittagessen und Abendessen in der Dönerbude eingenommen. Ich versteh einfach nicht, wie das passieren konnte. Ich bin definitiv nicht schwanger und meine Tage krieg ich auch erst in zwei Wochen. Sind das Wassereinlagerungen? Trinke ich zu wenig? Das kann doch kein dauerhaftes Fett sein? Dass mein Stoffwechsel durch die paar Tage Abnehmen derartig im Keller ist, dass ich bei einem Schnitzel gleich bunkere, kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, denn wirklich zusammenreissen tu ich mich ja wieder erst seit knapp 12-14 Tagen und auch da kam ich je nach Tagesverfassung auf 800-1200 Kalorien. Ja ich weiss das 800 wenig ist, aber war auch nicht die Tagesregel. 
Mir ist im Augenblick echt zum Heulen zumute, denn ich heirate nächste Woche Freitag und mein Hochzeitskleid ist maßgeschneidert. Es sitzt jetzt schon etwas knapp und wenn das so weiter geht pass ich da nicht mehr rein. Ich wäre für hilfreichen Rat sehr, sehr dankbar.

----------


## Filliz

Hallo Grottenolm 
Das hört sich schlimm an. 
Am schlimmsten stelle ich mir den ewigen Verzicht vor. 
Wie sieht es denn bei Dir mit Bewegung aus? Sport, wie Schwimmen, Aqua Jogging oder Nordic Walking. 
Denn eins ist sicher, Fett fühlt sich auf Muskeln nicht wohl. Und Du benötigst etwas, was die Verbrennung ankurbelt. 
Weiterhin viel Erfolg. 
Tanja

----------


## spokes

Wasser im Körper, das schwankt bei mir auch gerne mal um gut 3kg.  
Treibe Sport, schwitze es aus.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das mit dem Wasser ist bei mir auch so!
Ich "verdampfe" beim Training bis zu 4 ltr in 3 Stunden! 
Wenn du keinen Sport treibst und dich so ernährst wie du schreibst würde ich daran was ändern! 
Mein Tipp ernähre dich mal von mehr Obst/ Gemüse (roh oder gekocht) lass mal ein bisschen Nudeln/ Brot weg bzw reduziere es.
Zum Sport ist Laufen sicherlich das Beste zum Gewicht verlieren! 
Geh zu deinem HA und lass dich duchchecken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dann wenn möglich ab in ein Fitnessstudio die werden dir sicherlich wenn es ein gutes Studio ist einen Trainingsplan aufstellen der dir hilft Kondition aufzubauen und Gewicht zu verlieren! 
Wenig Essen und 25 mal am Tag auf die Waage steigen bringt nix! Ich wiege mich max. einmal die Woche.

----------


## spokes

ich habe innerhalb von 14 Monaten nun 21kg runter. 
Was ich gemacht habe: weniger Zucker, weniger Fett, Portionen reduziert, viel (!!) Sport, immer wieder einen Tag, wo ich alles in jeder Menge vertilge, also inkl. McD...

----------


## bine48

hallo
so wie du deinen weg der ab und zunahme beschrieben hast. hast du einen jojo total gehabt.
weil wenn du deinem körper so viel entnimmst und dann wieder gibst brauchst dich nicht zu wundern das du gleich wieder zu nimmst.
ich habe 15 kg abgenommen mit ernährungs umstellung ich fühle mich supa und es geht mir gut.natürlich auch sport.
wenn du lust hast deine ernährung generel umzustellen guk mal in www.wake-up.de rein. lies dir da mal durch.
besuche mal den forum.
liebe grüsse bine

----------


## ramon

also ich denke mal, dass da leichte aber regelmäßiege!!!! bewegung ausreichen dürfte - allerdings sollte der muskelaufbau nicht vernachlässigt werden, da nur muskeln in der lage sind, fett zu verbrennen.

----------


## wheelchairpower

> hallo
> sguk mal in www.wake-up.de rein. lies dir da mal durch.
> besuche mal den forum.
> liebe grüsse bine

 Der obige Link führt aber hier hin Musical Vienna - Startseite Das kann ja nicht stimmen!

----------


## spokes

vor allem ist der Link schon fast antik  :Zwinker:

----------


## mango1989

Meine Vorgänger haben so gut wie alles gepostet. Ich würde dir dazu raten ein Fitnessstudio aufzusuchen und da 3 bis 4 mal die Woche hinzugehen. Zuerst Krafttraining, dann Ausdauer ( bei deinem Gewicht würd ich aber erstmal nicht joggen, bzw auf dem Laufband laufen, weil es nicht gut für die Gelenke ist. Lieber Crosstrainer, Fahrrad etc). Kennst du schon die Logi-Pyramide? Zum Abnehmen braucht dein Körper mehr Eiweiß, als Kohenlenhydrate. Google mal nach der Logi- Pyramide. Mehr Obst, Gemüse, Hähnchenfilet, Fisch, Magerquark etc. Weniger Kohlenhydrate, sprich Brot, Nudeln, Kartoffeln. Anstatt eine Tiefkühlpizza in den Ofen zu schieben, koch doch lieber selber. Schnibbel dir einen Salat (am besten ohne die gekauften Dressings- ich esse meinen Salat ohne Dressing), brat dir ein Stück Fleisch oder Fisch, am besten mit Leinsamenöl oder Rapsöl. Und du hast ein Super essen. Dein Essensplan sollte auch wenn möglich variieren, also nicht jeden Tag das selbe. Morgens mal eine Schüssel Müsli, mal ein Brötchen (am besten kein weißes, das sättigt nur für kurze Zeit, da es schnelle Kohlenhydrate sind).  Wichtig sind auch die Pausen zwischen den Mahlzeiten und wie du sie gestaltest, optimal wäre natürlich, wenn du dich bewegen würdest. 
Ansonsten.. lass doch noch zur Sicherheit deine Schilddrüse checken. Vielleicht hast du eine Unterfunktion. Wassereinlagerungen könnten es auch sein. Trinkst du 2 Liter am Tag? Am besten keine gesüßten und energiehaltigen Getränke. Tee und Wasser eignen sich gut. ich persönlich greife ab und zu auch mal zur Cola Ligt, wenn ich mal Lust auf Gescmack habe. Aber lieber nicht allzu oft machen ^^ regt nämlich bei vielen Menschen den Appettit mehr an.

----------


## Tütensuppe

Hallo, 
klingt fieß was du erzählst, mir gings vor zwei Jahren so ähnlich!
Hast du vielleicht angefangen die Pille zu nehmen bzw. die Pille gewechselt? Oder irgend eine andere Hormongeschichte?
-das war nämlich der Grund bei mir, ich hab daraufhin was an der Schilddrüse gekriegt (hab 20 Kilo in weniger als zwei Monaten zugenommen)!
-allerdings ist es dann auch sehr, sehr schwer überhaupt wieder abzunehmen und das hatte bei dir ja zuerst geklappt! 
Geh auf jeden Fall mal zum Arzt und lass Blut untersuchen! 
Viel Glück und liebe Grüße 
PS: Klingt doof aber kann auch passieren: Waage niemals auf Teppichboden stellen, das können gleich zwei Kilo mehr sein! Und immer morgens weigen, abends is man auch schnell ein bis zwei Kilo schwerer!

----------


## Hexensternchen

Hallo,
da das Thema ja schon vor ein paar Jahren eröffnet wurde, hoffe ich, dass die Beitragseröffnerin nochmal reinschaut. Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Hormone von einem Endokrinologen untersuchen lassen, das gibt oft Aufschluss. Habe im letzten Jahr 35kg abgenommen, weil endlich mal rauskam, was in meinem Körper schief läuft. Vorher hat mir kein Arzt geglaubt, dass ich kaum mehr was esse. 
LG

----------


## mo8600

Hallo liebe Grottenolm,
ich kann Deine Verzweiflung so gut verstehen. Diese blöde Wiegerei und dieses blöde Gewicht. Ich nehme seit 2008 Psychopharmaka wegen Depressionen und Panickattacken und habe es in der Zwichenzeit bei 1,77 m auf ein Kampfgewicht von 105,5 kg gebracht. Und an alle die das jetzt lesen: Ich treibe Sport. Habe nämlich einen Hund, mit dem ich jeden Tag laufe oder radfahre und ja, auch ich achte auf mein Essen. Kleine Portionen, wenig Kohlenhydrate, mehr Eiweiß und es hilft mir überhaupt nicht. Dazu habe ich auch noch einen Beruf, wo ich den ganzen Tag auf den Beinen unterwegs bin und wahrscheinlich Kilometerweit lauf. Ich nehme trotzdem zu! Und ehrlich - es tut mir leid - aber ich muss das jetzt mal so schreiben. Was hilft einem Verzweifelten, wie Dir liebe Grottenolm - die Ratschläge, weniger zu essen und mehr Sport zu treiben. Das kannst Du überall lesen und - es hilft trotzdem nicht jedem. Geh einfach mal zu Arzt und lasse Dich untersuchen - vielleicht stimmt Deine Schilddrüse nicht. Meine Werte stimmten auch nicht und jetzt kriege ich jeden Tag ein Tablette, die dem Übergewicht sehr förderlich ist. Und wenn alles in Ordnung ist, dann höre einfach mal ganz intensiv auf Deinen Körper. Er sagt Dir nämlich genau, was und wie Du essen sollst und wann Du satt bist. Und denke nicht so viel über Dein Gewicht nach. Deine Gedanken können Dein Gewicht nämlich auch steuern. Wenn Du immer denkst, Du bist dick, dann richtet sich Dein Körper danach. Das wird vom Unterbewußtsein gelenkt. Lass einfach Dein Gewicht los. Es kann nicht nur schlanke Menschen geben. Gehe mal in einen Wald und schaue Dir die Bäume an. Da gibt es große, kleine, dicke, dünne, große dicke, kleine dünne Bäume etc. Das ist die Natur! Das rede ich mir nämlich mit meinen 105,5 kg auch jeden Tag ein. Ich bin dick - na und. Es kann nicht nur dünne Menschen auf der Welt geben und für mich gibt es halt auch keine Hilfe - die Tabletten - da kann ich nichts ändern. Also muss ich meine Gedanken ändern und Du auch. Du bist so wie Du bist und so ist das in Ordnung. So mögen Dich Deine Freunde, Familie und Dein zukünfitger Mann. lg mo8600

----------

